# When can I remove 9 infertile Eggs from nestbox?



## anne0125 (Jul 3, 2011)

My cockatiel pair laid all infertile eggs again. the same thing happened last year. All the conditions are ideal however they continue to have infertile eggs. They are 4 years old. Definitely male and female. They incubate the eggs great too. Now they have been sitting on these eggs for a month and a half and they are all infertile. Should I remove the eggs or Both the eggs and the Nestbox? Will she continue to lay on the floor of the cage? don't know what I should do from here? any suggestions?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Your birds are still in breeding mode if they're still sitting on the eggs, and taking the eggs away might make the birds lay more. See if you can make them lose interest by getting them out of breeding mode - there are tips at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2678


----------

